# How much flirting is okay



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all,

You may have been reading my previous posts and I thank you for your responses. I just have one last question: how much flirting of wife is permissible by other couples? My wife is a nurse, and I have no problem when she gives bath to her male patients, but I can't let go of the thought of her flirting with another man by showing some skin or getting too close and intimate in social gatherings. Am I just being too prejudice?

M.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

mohmdyamin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> You may have been reading my previous posts and I thank you for your responses. I just have one last question: how much flirting of wife is permissible by other couples? My wife is a nurse, and I have no problem when she gives bath to her male patients, but I can't let go of the thought of her flirting with another man by showing some skin or getting too close and intimate in social gatherings. Am I just being too prejudice?
> 
> M.


There is no right answer to this question. You have to decide what your boundaries are and establish what works best for you and your wife. It's different with every couple. 

When I was married to my first wife I was a bartender. My wife agreed that I would bring in more money if I didn't wear my wedding ring while working. She encouraged me to flirt so that I could make more money for us. It's all in what you are comfortable with.

In the end just make sure to be open and honest with yourself and with your wife about what your bounadries and expectations are.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

BuddyL33 said:


> There is no right answer to this question. You have to decide what your boundaries are and establish what works best for you and your wife. It's different with every couple.
> 
> When I was married to my first wife I was a bartender. My wife agreed that I would bring in more money if I didn't wear my wedding ring while working. She encouraged me to flirt so that I could make more money for us. It's all in what you are comfortable with.
> 
> In the end just make sure to be open and honest with yourself and with your wife about what your bounadries and expectations are.


Buddy - you are so right w the aspect of boundries!!


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

If your spouses behavior makes you uncomfortable, and you express this to her, she should desire to not do it. If she doesn't care if it makes you uncomfortable - that is a clear message.
Have been through similar issues on my end. My H sometimes thinks I'm over reacting and crazy - but he respects it and trys. He shows me he understands and cares.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

The amount of flirting that is acceptable is up to each couple to decide. In my relationship, neither of us would be happy if the other flirted with someone else. We don't like to share, and for us, that even includes flirting. Another couple might be fine with some innocent flirting, and then of course, you have couples who rev up their sex lives by going out and flirting with others. It's all up to the two of you to decide. If she goes beyond what you are comfortable with, and she knows those boundaries and ignores them, then it's not about how much is ok, it's about that she's not respecting you or your marriage.


----------



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

stillINshock said:


> If your spouses behavior makes you uncomfortable, and you express this to her, she should desire to not do it. If she doesn't care if it makes you uncomfortable - that is a clear message.
> Have been through similar issues on my end. My H sometimes thinks I'm over reacting and crazy - but he respects it and trys. He shows me he understands and cares.


Well said! Now the question is what's the message? This is because as you correctly said, she doesn't care that it makes me uncomfortable.

Thanks,
M.


----------

